# Muss man fisch immer vorm essen entschuppen?



## Gavor (2. April 2005)

hi leute,

ich angel noch nich so lange und wollte mal wissen ob man fische immer vorm essen entschuppen muss??? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Gesangsverein (2. April 2005)

*AW: Muss man fisch immer vorm essen entschuppen?*

kommt natürlich auf die Sorte an:
Aale z.b. haben ja net wirklich sichtbare Schuppen...da musst auch nix tun...außer ihnen wenn du willst die Haut abziehen, aber das is auch wieder geschmackssache...ich selber mach se auch net ab
Barschartige Fische allgemein zu Schuppen is ne Quaal! ...und alle bekommst du eh net weg (Kammschuppen) Deswegen lass die Schuppen einfach dran und ess die Haut hatl net mit (wenn du sowas überhaupt machst).
alles andere lässt sich ja ganz toll schuppen und sollte auch geschuppt werden, wenn man den Fisch denn nicht ohnehin häutet...Hängt ja als auch Dreck o.ä. an bzw. zwischen den SChuppen der net ins Essen mit reinmuss


----------



## petipet (2. April 2005)

*AW: Muss man fisch immer vorm essen entschuppen?*

Hallo Gavor,

wenn man die Haut dran läßt immer. Gute Barsche z.B. filetiere ich und ziehe danach die Haut ab. Dann hat sich das erledigt. Es gibt ja auch Fische ohne Schuppen - wie den Aal o. Dorsch o. Plattfische z.B., die kann man mit Haut oder ohne braten.

Du meinst aber sicher ganz generell, ob man Fische mit Schuppen braten/kochen/schmoren/dünsten kann. Ne, wird nicht lecker. (|supergri Spass|supergri )

Gruß...Peter|wavey:


----------



## Gavor (2. April 2005)

*AW: Muss man fisch immer vorm essen entschuppen?*

also ich hab am see viele forellen gefangen und hab keine lust die schuppen von 17 forellen abzumachen....................


----------



## muddyliz (2. April 2005)

*AW: Muss man fisch immer vorm essen entschuppen?*

Forellen werden nicht entschuppt. Einfach nach dem Braten/ Backen/ Räuchern die Haut abziehen.


----------



## petipet (2. April 2005)

*AW: Muss man fisch immer vorm essen entschuppen?*



			
				Gavor schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab am see viele forellen gefangen und hab keine lust die schuppen von 17 forellen abzumachen....................


 
Na, dann hau rein.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Gavor (2. April 2005)

*AW: Muss man fisch immer vorm essen entschuppen?*

danke!!!


werd ich machen|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Uwe_H (2. April 2005)

*AW: Muss man fisch immer vorm essen entschuppen?*

Die Forellen kannst du gebraten auch mit der Haut futtern, die haben so kleine Schüppchen, das ist dann nur ein wenig knusprig, und das soll es ja auch sein...ist aber Geschmackssache!!!


----------



## petipet (2. April 2005)

*AW: Muss man fisch immer vorm essen entschuppen?*

Nachtigall, ich hör dir Trappsen. Der Gavor will uns veräppeln.

Gruß...Peter#6


----------



## Gavor (3. April 2005)

*AW: Muss man fisch immer vorm essen entschuppen?*

mit was??? das ich 17 forellen gefangen habe??? das is kein scherz!!!!


----------



## petipet (3. April 2005)

*AW: Muss man fisch immer vorm essen entschuppen?*

Glaube ich dir gerne, das du 17 Forellen gefangen hast. Das ist bestimmt ein tolles Erlebnis für dich gewesen, aber vorher mußt du dir überlegen, ob du deinen Fang sinnvoll verwerten kannst und willst.

Wahrscheinlich hast du es nicht so gemeint; ich hatte den Eindruck, das dir dein Fang eher lästig war. 
Ich habe mich da sicher getäuscht.

Gruß...Peter


----------

